# Pure Power: The Audi Diesel Engines



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

DETROIT, Mich. - An output of 500 bhp and 738 ft.-lbs. of torque – Audi is unveiling an engine which sets new standards in the diesel sector. The majestic V12 TDI power unit with its capacity of six litres endows the high-performance Audi Q7 SUV with sports car credentials. It is the harbinger of a wide-scale model initiative, as Audi seeks to make major inroads into the US market with its diesel models – courtesy of a new emission control technology which cuts emissions drastically.
* Full Story *


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Since the Touareg V10 TDI starts at about $60,000 --- I don't want to know the pricetag of the Q7 V12 TDI


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Since the Touareg V10 TDI starts at about $60,000 --- I don't want to know the pricetag of the Q7 V12 TDI

I knwo that one is going to be out of the range, considering its over 100 000 EU in Germany, if I remember correctly.
I hope Audi doesnt put the 3.0 TDI out of reach and considering how well the Q7 has been doing, its going to be interesting what kind of deals you would be able to get.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_Since the Touareg V10 TDI starts at about $60,000 --- I don't want to know the pricetag of the Q7 V12 TDI

count yourselves very lucky.
The V10Tdi is exactly $100k in SA !


----------

